# mobile phone



## Visiva (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi all

I am sorry to be asking so many questions. I need a cheap plain no frills mobile phone I am in Bur dubai does any know an address that I can give to a taxi driver.

Also I have skype on my laptop but I am a little scared to use it. Do I need to install a software program first

I would really love to talk to the family

Regards and Thanks 

Visiva


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Visiva said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am sorry to be asking so many questions. I need a cheap plain no frills mobile phone I am in Bur dubai does any know an address that I can give to a taxi driver.
> 
> ...


Try Al Fahidi Street for mobile phones. It's one long street that sells electronics and other stuffs at very low prices!

You can use Skype here. I've just been talking to my family on Skype. There is no need to install any other software. Just dial away!


----------



## Visiva (Oct 17, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Try Al Fahidi Street for mobile phones. It's one long street that sells electronics and other stuffs at very low prices!
> 
> You can use Skype here. I've just been talking to my family on Skype. There is no need to install any other software. Just dial away!



Thanks heaps Mazz


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

try Mobile Village in Computer Plaza on Mankool Road (next door to Spinneys) I got a cheap mobile there with an etisalat sim card


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

word of advice, dont get a du sim card! they coverage is crap! go for an etisalat one.


----------



## farooq (Nov 15, 2008)

hey guys i visited dubai 2 weeks back and bought a dou card it was verry good dispite what everyone said i had no probs


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

farooq said:


> hey guys i visited dubai 2 weeks back and bought a dou card it was verry good dispite what everyone said i had no probs


lucky you! i really don't know anyone who has had a du sim that actually provided decent coverage. i literally had to go outside to the balcony and stand on one corner and not move in order to make a phonecall! now I have an etisalat one and no problems at all. glad to hear du worked for you!


----------



## Visiva (Oct 17, 2008)

Glasceb said:


> try Mobile Village in Computer Plaza on Mankool Road (next door to Spinneys) I got a cheap mobile there with an etisalat sim card



Hi 

Thanks for the reply. I have managed to get a cheap nokia 110 aed and an etisalat sim card 160 aed

thanks again visiva


----------



## Visiva (Oct 17, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> lucky you! i really don't know anyone who has had a du sim that actually provided decent coverage. i literally had to go outside to the balcony and stand on one corner and not move in order to make a phonecall! now I have an etisalat one and no problems at all. glad to hear du worked for you!


Thanks for the reply dizzyizzy.

I managed to get a cheap nokia phone 110AED and an etisalat sim 165AED. It seems to work well.

Regards 

Visiva


----------

